# Sandy River & Rangeley Lakes RR lives again!



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, almost. Down in South Wales we have the Brecon Mountain Railway, as two-foot gauge short-line based closely on the the Maine two-footer, down to the caboose and locomotives. This little video, from local Gareth Jones, shows the most recent operations, with a Baldwin 2-6-2 in charge.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Wow, Terry, what a progress they made!!! Number 1 is already running and the line extended. Together with Number 2 they have a magnificent pair, some day to be joined by the Forney. It looks like I need to visit Brecon Mountain Railway again very soon, thanks for posting this fantstic video, Zubi


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Good to hear from you again, old flún! Wouldn't it be a great meet-up? You and me and ig, herself, and my BIL and SIL both of whom were there recently!


----------

